# It's true...moms know best!



## Modmom (Dec 5, 2009)

Even at my age (39), my mom still surprises me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just got home from running errands and the last place I went was to Chatters to look at the Opi holiday collection. Everything they had came in gift packs. I really wanted Holiday Glow, but the girl said only the sets were left, that they were sold out of all single polishes in the collection. So I grabbed DS Coronation (beautiful by the way) and left.

My mom and dad just came by to pick up my son to take him to the movies, and mom says she has a little something for my. She gives me an Elle magazine and teeny tiny silver purse that has a mini Baileys bottle in it (small joke there) and, no kidding, Holiday Glow n/p!!!

We've never talked about Opi or nail colors!...but she's just as much a girly girl as I am. She's a hair stylist and she said she was at the suppliers when she picked up the last two bottles. 

Gotta love mom.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 5, 2009)

That's great! My parents are like that too, one time I was looking at a catalog and I pointed out something I liked. My parents had already ordered it for me for Christmas!


----------



## .Ice (Dec 5, 2009)

I love reading stories like this. That's really awesome... You better run up to her and give her another big slurp on the cheek and thank the hell outta her lol.


----------



## Donut (Dec 6, 2009)

Your mom is so cool!!!!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Dec 6, 2009)

I too love stories like this!!!
I Have a similar story... I can't rave this enough of how great my mum is!!!

I wanted to get Young Punk eyeshadow (well umming and arring over it) 2 weeks after it had been released here (in australia), so both Adelaide stores had sold out, the website had sold out and having no CC I couldn't get one from another store so I txt my mum asking if she could ring around for me just outta curiosity really (shes in NZ)... So she sends me a txt back after 5 mins saying she's found me one and that I had better love her more than anything. why you ask...

I had woke her up from after her night shift (this I did not realise!), she rung 3 stores as soon as she got my txt (and I woke her up) and got the last one out of those 3 stores in the whole of NZ! 
She is freaking amazing and honestly, if I was her, I wouldn't told me to p*ss off and she'll call the stores when I'm good and ready to! LOL

Mums are the BEST!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Modmom (Dec 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bAbY_cHiCkEn01* 

 
_I too love stories like this!!!
I Have a similar story... I can't rave this enough of how great my mum is!!!

I wanted to get Young Punk eyeshadow (well umming and arring over it) 2 weeks after it had been released here (in australia), so both Adelaide stores had sold out, the website had sold out and having no CC I couldn't get one from another store so I txt my mum asking if she could ring around for me just outta curiosity really (shes in NZ)... So she sends me a txt back after 5 mins saying she's found me one and that I had better love her more than anything. why you ask...

I had woke her up from after her night shift (this I did not realise!), she rung 3 stores as soon as she got my txt (and I woke her up) and got the last one out of those 3 stores in the whole of NZ! 
She is freaking amazing and honestly, if I was her, I wouldn't told me to p*ss off and she'll call the stores when I'm good and ready to! LOL

Mums are the BEST!!!!!!! xxxxx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL   What an awesome mom you have!!  Love that story!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 7, 2009)

awesome stories guys! sounds like you have great families!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 7, 2009)

that's so cute


----------

